# PM-30 locking handles



## Thanatos41 (Mar 7, 2021)

Made some knobs to replace the x and y axis locking handles.  No more clearance issues.  1” brass hex stock with a 30mm M-8 cap screw press fitted into it and secured with Lock-tite 603.  Pretty good beginners project.


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 7, 2021)

Seems good. I just had to remove one of my x locks from getting it caught and bending it.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 7, 2021)

Great idea.  I swapped the X lock handles with the Y lock handles.  It seems to me to be just dead wrong how they were installed at the factory.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 7, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> I just had to remove one of my x locks from getting it caught and bending it.



Here's how I got around that issue. I wanted to replace my locking leafs with multi-position handles, the kind where you can pull out on the handle & position them anywhere after locking. Problem is when they are unlocked they'll hang down risking getting caught if too long.

Off the shelf ones in the thread size I needed had too long of handles for my need. So I bought handles with a smaller thread size with the shorter handle length that I needed. Got them with female threads, bought set screws in the size I needed, then rethreaded the ends to fit the handles.


----------



## Thanatos41 (Mar 7, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> Seems good. I just had to remove one of my x locks from getting it caught and bending it.


I used cap screws with the ridges on the head, and used a 1/2 end mill to make the hole.  The run out made the hole measure 0.504” and the cap screw heads measure at 0.515”.  I used an arbor press to get them started and then used a shop press to push them the rest of the way in.


----------

